# (Kirkland Signature) Nature's Domain



## Soheru (Feb 3, 2013)

So I've lately been training a 4 1/2 month old Golden Retriever puppy for a breeder and the puppy has been eating Nature's Domain by Diamond that is sold at Costco. I know how a lot of people feel about the Diamond brand manufacturers, but this puppy (and the breeder's other dogs) just look absolutely gorgeous (coat, skin, etc). Her dogs seem to have no problems with this food, no loose stools or indigestion, good energy levels, and they seem to enjoy it a lot. She shows her dogs so obviously health and appearance are very important...my question is whether or not this food is good even if it is from Costco/Diamond? It is Kirkland Signature if that makes any difference. I'm leery because there is only meat "meal" in it, but her dogs seem to be doing so well...
These are the ingredients:
Salmon meal, sweet potatoes, peas, potatoes, canola oil, ocean fish meal, potato fiber, pea protein, natural flavor, flaxseed, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, Yucca schidigera extract, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid

Here's the estimated nutrient content:
Method Protein Fat Carbs
Guaranteed Analysis 24% 14% NA
Dry Matter Basis 27% 16% 50%
Calorie Weighted Basis 23% 33% 44%


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Soheru said:


> So I've lately been training a 4 1/2 month old Golden Retriever puppy for a breeder and the puppy has been eating Nature's Domain by Diamond that is sold at Costco. I know how a lot of people feel about the Diamond brand manufacturers, but this puppy (and the breeder's other dogs) just look absolutely gorgeous (coat, skin, etc). Her dogs seem to have no problems with this food, no loose stools or indigestion, good energy levels, and they seem to enjoy it a lot. She shows her dogs so obviously health and appearance are very important...my question is whether or not this food is good even if it is from Costco/Diamond? It is Kirkland Signature if that makes any difference. I'm leery because there is only meat "meal" in it, but her dogs seem to be doing so well...
> These are the ingredients:
> Salmon meal, sweet potatoes, peas, potatoes, canola oil, ocean fish meal, potato fiber, pea protein, natural flavor, flaxseed, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, Yucca schidigera extract, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid
> 
> ...


You answered the question. You said the dogs were doing well on it.

Ya know, it looks like what Fromm sells but this food is half the price.


----------



## Soheru (Feb 3, 2013)

Great! Thanks!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Not something I would feed, but its a good option for people on the budget who have dogs with allergies.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

i wouldnt go near diamond products ever.
but you know my deal.


----------



## Tractorprincess (Jul 18, 2013)

Re Kirkland Nature's Domain salmon and sweet potato. please do not feed this food! We have five large mixed breed dogs , a German shepherd, two golden retrievers, two border collies. We ran into a problem with Orijen salmon based dog food so we tried the salmon and sweet potato from Costco. The dogs looked very good for a year, but in Feb/March of this year, 2013, they started blowing coat, acting lethargic, refusing to finish their food. We have two friends that also switched to this food at the same time and one dog experienced unbelievable itching and her coat look like it was burned off. She was in agony. When I saw the similarities, I stopped the food and, in most dogs, saw an immediate improvement. When I contacted Kirkland, the verteriarian insisted it was environmental! It has taken a lot to bring my dogs back to the level of health they had previously and my older golden retriever appears to have permanent liver damage.
Please keep the good work of spreading the word about this food. I will never purchase a dog food from costco or made in china again.


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

My take on diamond products:
History has shown that sooner or later you will have to deal with recalls, wondering if your pet ate the infected batch, checking dates of purchase etc...
This could happen with any brand but the difference is with Diamond they have shown that they really don't do much to make sure that it won't happen again, hence any of the other brands that continue to use them to manufacture or package their products. I have read the health department reports and sanitation isn't something they take seriously enough for me and my pup


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow this thread is old. Diamonds recalls have been related to salmonella over the last few years. This should not have an effect on a healthy dog but is a safety precaution for ppl. That being said the amount of recalls they've had for the same thing tells me they have issues with quality control.

Therefore I wouldn't feed any diamond product.


----------



## CrazyZane (Apr 14, 2013)

I find it funny that people think just because you're not feeding a high $2 / $3 per lb. kibble that you're on a budget if you feed a cheaper kibble.


----------

